# Hibiscuy not happy!



## hibiscusmile (Apr 27, 2011)

What a day, I am glad it is bed time, actually I am late, but that is par for the course today.

To start my day, I overslept and forgot to set the alarm. Did not get up till 7:30! That was actually the good part of the day!

Walked into the dining room to open the shades so I could see and lo and behold, Dog doo in 4 places on the carpet, and guess who stepped in it? Mind you, when I get up there is no bending until I limber up! So off the the laundry room to the slop sink I go with sandle in hand an walking on my heel as the toes have doo on them! :angry: Course when I get there, because I am soooooo lazy, I did not finish washing out fly bottles yesterday, they were still soaking, so I let the water out and cleaned my sandle, leaving the bottles to dry out so I would have to soak them again. Then off to the bathroom for feet cleaning, but hubby in there so all I can do is squirt some soap on my toes and stick them under the tub faucet. Still can't bend, so I throw a towel on floor and use other food to dry the wet foot.

From there, back to kitchen to start coffee, primed the pot with hot water and thought to my self, "self, better not finish it now, it won't be as hot by the time u clean up the doo"! So I go and get the stuff to clean it up, lucky the weather is nice enough to open the doors and windows, and I got it cleaned up enough to wait till I get done working today and then I would shampoo the carpet, she had the runs, so no getting out of that.

Start the coffee, take her out, go open the gate for deliveries, and come back inside, pour the coffee and come into office to do emails that I am already late for feeding and it is 8:30 now. Did emails, an went to start work. now I am having a brain fart, cannot remember what happen then.............oh, yea, went to ck on orchid going thru the first molt and found one stuck in its skin, nothing to do but smash it. Noticed the cultures I thought were thru blooming as I just made 25 monday night, were filled with flies again! :huh: 

Went in to Bugatorium with coffee, discovered it tasted funny, realized I forgot to pour out the hot water I primed the pot with, so it was warm and weak! no coffee for me and hubby gave me dirty look when he tasted his!






So working and trying to get everyone fed and realized crickets comeing and I did not clean out container, so gotta do that, went to dump it out and it went down my shirt into my hot and sticky bossum! Trust me by now I was hot! :angry: 

Shook it out and finished cleaning, at this rate, when I go to post office, no one will bother me as I will smell so bad they will all stand back and leave me be!  

Didnt get some of the girls fed quick enough, as they like their breakfast by 7 am and some were munching on their neighbors. Another ghost ooth hatched and now I must have 500 ghost running around., Can't seem to remember where I put that cynaid pill!

Well the crickets came and I forgot I ordered worms, so they were just gonna have to wait, put crickets in container and forgot where I put the food, no matter, some day it will show up!

Hubby kept calling me, cause he does not feel good and did not want to get up from his chair and wanted some lamb chops, at this time I gave him a dirty look!  

I don't remember what else happened but, I shampooed the carpet, went to post office, fed the girls their crickets and for some reason pulled the fridge out of its hole and started cleaning behind it.....Had leftover chinese for dinner, if u can call it that, vacumed the other carpets, and took the shampooer apart to clean it, dumped the dirty water down the toilet and it went all over the floor and shik next to it, so had to clean it all too. I think I just was on automatic at this time. now I am tired and going to bed dirty, cause I just dont care anymore. tomorrow gotta be better.


----------



## alicenwnderlnd (Apr 27, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> What a day, I am glad it is bed time, actually I am late, but that is par for the course today.
> 
> To start my day, I overslept and forgot to set the alarm. Did not get up till 7:30! That was actually the good part of the day!
> 
> ...


Oh nooo  Hope tomorrow is much better than that!!


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Apr 27, 2011)

Hibiscy angry, HIBISCY SMASH!!! :angry:


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm glad I'm not the one sleeping next to that "hot and sticky bossum".





Hope tomorrow is better for you. If it isn't, I know where the cyanide pills are.


----------



## warpdrive (Apr 27, 2011)

wow, that sounds like one of my better days. :lol: 

Harry


----------



## hierodula (Apr 28, 2011)

Hope tomorrow is better!


----------



## kamakiri (Apr 28, 2011)

Sounds like a doozy. Hope you have a better tomorrow!  

Not that misery loves company, but kinda sounds like my 2010...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 28, 2011)

Well got up on time, made coffee, took poohead out, spilled coffee, it was good what I got of it! Internet not working, go fix myself, as verizon is lame, and once again I am late, but me bossums smell better after me shower! :lol:


----------



## psyconiko (Apr 28, 2011)

Murphy's law???


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 28, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> Well got up on time, made coffee, took poohead out, spilled coffee, it was good what I got of it! Internet not working, go fix myself, as verizon is lame, and once again I am late, but me bossums smell better after me shower! :lol:


It's always nice to start the day with a "fresh" bossum. Looks like the day is brighter already.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 28, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## GreenOasis (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes, Rebecca, you're just SOOO lazy!  

Lately, I've been saying the same thing (particularly to Hubby, who had become accustomed to being waited on hand &amp; foot for the past 5 years!). I tell him, "Man, I wish I wasn't so lazy!" (Cuz, you know, maybe then I could get some SLEEP!)   

The joke here is that I grew up with my mother constantly telling me that I'm lazy. :blink: I guess she was trying, in her own way, to "inspire" me to do better or something.

Want to hear something else funny? *Supposedly* I have fibromyalgia. But, you know...I figured out...ALL BY MYSELF...that I am sensitive to GMO wheat. Makes me really sick (in the digestive sense...like the doggy), AND if I eat it, I also have muscle pain &amp; "fibromyalgia" symptoms. If anyone else that reads this noticed around the year 2000-2001 that they started getting sick whenever eating grain products, I urge you to go organic for awhile and see if that doesn't help! (2000 is when the FDA allowed manufacturers to use GMO products in our food WITHOUT putting it on the labels!)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 28, 2011)

Yea I got fibro too, pain hits me all over diff places, stays 20 seconds or so, knocks me to the floor and then comes again 10 minutes later, don't know what gmo is?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 28, 2011)

GMO means genetically modified organism ( also called GE or geneticaclly engineered). It is made usinging recombinant DNA. In plants the modification is often aimed at creating a disease resistant strain.

There has been no GM wheat here or elsewhere since 2004, though there is a plan, i read recently, to start using it in India.

It is hard to tell, though, what does and what doesn't contain GMO's because it is not included on the labels as Carey mentioned. Labellling of such products -- which means the ability to test for them -- is a daunting project indeed.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 29, 2011)

cough,, cough, choke, choke....aaaaaaaaaaggggggggggggggggggggggggg :blink:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 29, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> cough,, cough, choke, choke....aaaaaaaaaaggggggggggggggggggggggggg :blink:


Don't make me come up there, again, Rebecca! :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 29, 2011)

K! :lol: might need mouth to mouth! :tt2:


----------



## lancaster1313 (Apr 30, 2011)

Likebugs not happy either.  I went to the E.R. the other day, turns out I sprained my Thorax Again! The first time I was 21 and seemingly fine, until I tried to put on my underpants. :helpsmilie: &lt;_&lt; 

This time I have no idea what had caused this, although the Ortopedic doctor said that it would never be the same after that injury.

I have had minimal problems with the area in the last 10 years, so I thought it was gone. I have had some bad cramps regularly in the trap area, It seems on account of the meds I can't spell trapezius, sorry for that.

I just tried to take a deep breath... and ouch!!! And as the day went by, after laying down for like 10 minutes. I couldn't get up or breathe properly, (it felt like cracked or broken ribs) so, my friend said I needed to go to the E.R., because it seemed serious to him.

Well, now I am feeling much better because of a good Doctor at the E.R. that is really keen on finding out what the problem, and FAST.

He had me out within an hour! :clap: 

This time I am recovering very fast because, instead of prescribing strong opiates, he prescribed Tramadol and Robaxin. Those drugs will not take the pain completely away, but if I am a good girl and actually take it easy, it takes the edge off.

The first time it happened, I was laid up for 3 months. the problem with strong drugs like vicodin es or percocet, is that if you like to work and get things done, it kills the pain so much that I end up hurting myself too much without feeling it until the medicine wears off, and BOOM, it can be 20 times worse. Hubby is not helping. :angry: 

This time I will try to recover, as long as my 5 year old doesn't run me ragged. So far she hasn't been too bad.

Please wish me luck on this, I really don't want to go through 3 months of PAIN and physical therapy, that I can't possibly afford.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 30, 2011)

Good luck, and on a practical note, feel free to send yr 5 yr old to me for a while. I have magic markers and modelling clay, and if she makes a mess, neither of us is likely to notice. I'll let her sleep in the bug room, whee!


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 1, 2011)

Phil, mama has to go with baby and you have to make her soup! I don't know what she hurt, what is it? at first I thought it was her throat?


----------



## lancaster1313 (May 1, 2011)

PhilinYuma said:


> Good luck, and on a practical note, feel free to send yr 5 yr old to me for a while. I have magic markers and modelling clay, and if she makes a mess, neither of us is likely to notice. I'll let her sleep in the bug room, whee!


Wow, I am feeling much better this morning.  I only have some soreness from the posture I was using when the pain was bad.

Even if I wasn't in bad shape My daughter would no doubt love to come over, play, and learn from you. You would probably have a hard time getting her to leave any kind of bug room. :lol: She has been sneaking into my room to get mantids out lately . Unfortunately, she really loves the males and I end up having to find them if they fly away, or pry them off her finger when they get confused. :mellow:  

I gave her 2_ Stagmomantis carolina _nymphs of her own, 1 yesterday and 1 today when her dresser was looking rather boring with only 1 deli cup.


----------

